# Radon ZR Team 7.0 - wo ähnliche Geometrie



## LD28 (12. April 2011)

Moinsen,

Bin neu hier und habe großes Interesse an dem Team 7.0 in 20". Leider ist es mir nicht möglich für eine Probefahrt nach Bonn zu kommen. Der Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens hat mir mitgeteilt, dass jedoch sowohl Radon als auch Cube aus der selben Schmiede stammen. Ist dem so? Falls ja, welches Cube könnte ich hier bei mir um die Ecke "probefahren", welches über eine ähnliche/gleiche Geometrie bzw. Fahrverhalten verfügt wie das Team 7.0? 

Danke schonmal

Gruß

Lars


----------



## RobinFTW (6. Mai 2011)

also ich habe letztes jahr horend viele Bikes test gefahren.. lediglich das Radon ZR Team 7 in 20" hat mir gepasst.

falls die cubes tatsaechlich aus der gleichen schmiede stammen sind es dennoch scheinbar andere raeder... ich fand die cubes optisch schoener.. aber drauf sitzen war ********.  viel zu gestreckt und n krank schmaler lenker.  der verkäufer sagte mir dann "das muss so, man hat dann ja mehr kontrolle und laufruhe"  hab dann gesagt "okay, mit dem satz habt ihr euch jetzt VOLL disqualifiziert"  bin dann nexten tag nach bonn gegurkt und das zr team 7 gefahren.. vollends begeistert und kurze zeit spaeter nochmal hin unds mir gekauft.

ich weiss ja nicht wo du herkommst. ne runde um den block haett ich dich fahren lassen.. meins wurd aber geklaut   
dennoch so eine geometrie wirste absolut nicht finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

